# Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball pictures



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

I walked in and saw this little ball of fur happening, so i had to take some pictures! looks like i'll need a bigger hammock lol


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball picture*

Awww, lol! So cute! xD


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball picture*

oh goodness, SOOO cute!


----------



## rattielover2007 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball picture*

cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball picture*

Aw, that's so cute!


----------



## alli_noelle (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball picture*

i love your cage!! was it a DIY?


----------



## Fuzz16 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball picture*

thier so pudgy and cute!!!!!!1


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball picture*

How cute!!!  

Maggie really grew! I remember her baby pics!


----------



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball picture*

yup DIY cage, maggie has really grown, she used to be so small and now shes 75% as big as Noodles and Toodles


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball picture*

Awwww cute! Nice cage too done yourself?


----------



## Zoey (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball picture*

Love your cage! And the home made hammock is great! My Hubby made a hammock for our girls, but he used string to hold it up - well, needless to say - no more hammock...lol, it got chewed off the strings and pulled into their box aka nest.

Least yours stayed up! lol


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Ive been camera crazy! ahh!! heres some furball picture*

utterly and completely adorable.
<3


----------

